# Outlook sending multiple emails



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

A friend of mine has a problem. MS Outlook has been sending multiple copies of emails, and she can't stop it doing this. Virus checkers don't report any virus. I've suggested she join TechForum, & she's going to do this, but she lives in a rural area with a very flaky dial-up connection, so i thought I'd try to get some speedy information for her. She has XP, Office 2003, & uses Outlook.
Is there any diagnostic tool she could run? or patches she can apply? I'm meeting her tomorrow & could take her these on disk.
Thank you.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi...

Few things to check....is there any mail stuck in the outbox? If yes, delete them all.

Also, is there any Anti-Virus software which is used to scan outgoing emails? If yes, disable this feature to see if it is the cause of the problem.

Also, try deleting and recreating the account in Outlook 2003 - if you need any assistance with that, let me know


----------



## kingsburytony (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks a lot! We'll try that.
Have a good day!
Cheers Tony


----------



## andriya (May 1, 2006)

kingsburytony,

Did it work? I have 3 workstations that are doing the same thing! If we send emails inner office it's fine but if we send a message outside the network it stays in the outbox and keeps saying it can't be sent. Meanwhile, the person on the other end gets like 45 copies of the email! Then we can't delete the email from our outboxes.

I use Trend Micro PC cillin Internet Security and it scans email. I'm wondering if I just tunr off that feature if that will fix our problem. 

Did you get yours fixed? Any suggestions?

Thanks!
Andriya


----------



## Kelln (Sep 14, 2009)

We are having this same problem at the office on an Outlook account. We are using Nortan Anti-Virus and have tried disabling the email scan and it will still stay in the outbox and send multiple copies to the recipient. 

Also the account has been deleted and recreated in the past so that doesnt appear to be the problem either.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can you check in Task MAnager and see if there are multiple copies of Outlook running?


----------



## mitasol (Jan 17, 2009)

It sounds like an issue with the timeout setting to the outgoing server. If you have a flaky connection it can cause outlook to resend an email as it hasn't received an acknowledgement within the specified timeout. To change this go to the account settings, select the more settings option, then the advanced tab and set the server timeout to about 10 minutes.


----------



## Rebelious1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, yesterday I send a customer an email with an attachment. Even thought, I have rebooted my computer and deleted the message out of the Outbox, he is still receiving the same email. He is now over 1000!!!. How can I stop this madness and save my account?


----------



## kbabcock (Mar 1, 2010)

Was this ever resolved? I have the same problem with Outlook 2003 and 2007.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Some antivirus programs interact with outlook. They scan the outgoing emails and that mey be where the problems occurs. Configure your antivirus to stop scanning outgoing email messages and see if the problem persists.


----------



## kcruise (Mar 11, 2010)

I have had the same problem in the past. The email was not "stuck" in the Outbox. It appeared to have been sent properly, but multiple copies continued to go out. I deleted it from the Sent folder and then deleted it from the Deleted folder. After doing that, the repeat emails stopped. Hope this helps.


----------



## schindlr (Sep 16, 2010)

I've tried everything mentioned, but...it's still happening. Multiple emails with attachments and pictures within the email are the problem for me.


----------



## schindlr (Sep 16, 2010)

nickster_uk said:


> Hi...
> 
> Few things to check....is there any mail stuck in the outbox? If yes, delete them all.
> 
> ...


:wave: How can I delete and recreate Outlook?


----------



## schindlr (Sep 16, 2010)

schindlr said:


> :wave: How can I delete and recreate Outlook?


----------

